
Ask HN: Old tech talks/videos? (80s, 90s) - zerr
Is there any archive containing old tech talks e.g. from 80s, 90s? When Motif was popular and CORBA was a thing and OO was in its prime-time.
======
enkiv2
The Computer History Museum has a youtube channel with a lot of material on
it. While it's mostly _old_ material (oral histories from people who were
movers and shakers in computer science in the 40s and 50s), it has a lot of
re-uploads of technical talks from more recent conferences too. (For instance,
they hosted some transfers of VHS recordings of Alan Kay lectures on OO at
some mid-90s conference at Sun.)

------
unixhero
YouTube and archive.org

"Computer Chronicles"

~~~
zerr
"Computer Chronicles" are more user-oriented, kinda marketing videos. I'm
interested e.g. in C++ tech talks (from 90s).

~~~
unixhero
They display and do deep dives into the technologies they are demonstrating.
I'd say it's a good match.

